# Woher weiss ich ob W oder M ?????



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Woran kann man das Geschlächt vom Koi erkennen???Wollte nähmlich mal wissen was ich so habe und ob da vielicht was kommen könnte  !!!


Gruß Maurix


Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

hi....

also solange deine fische unter 25 cm sind kannst du gugen bis du schwarz wirst, 
wirst aba nix finden  weil bis zu diesem zeitpunkt die geschlechtsreife noch nicht entwickelt hat. 

die weibchen erkenst du an den sogenanten gerundeten dicken leib wohingegen die mänchen mehr stromlienienförmig geformt sind. 

ebenso haben die kerle längere brustflossen wobei man hierbei nicht immer eine verbindliche unterscheidung festhalten kann. finde ich jedenfalls !!!!

und wenn deine koi mal alt genug sind wirst du es im frühjahr bestimmt deutlich sehen können wer ein kerl ist und wer nicht    

dann geht nähmlich das rennen los  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Cool!!!Danke für deine Tips!!!


----------

